# Ultra-Endurance Running May Not Be Good for the Heart



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Ultra-Endurance Running May Not Be Good for the Heart ScienceDaily – In 2009, a study was conducted in UK by Liverpool John Moores University and the Countess of Chester Hospital to assess the effects of running in ultra-endurance races. Typically aimed at super-fit and experienced athletes, these races are held over distances exceeding 50 miles [...]

*Read More...*


----------

